# Flying bugs



## wardyboy (May 15, 2012)

Over the past few weeks I have noticed these small flying bugs around the house. They live for a few days then usually die near the windows or sliding doors. There are hundreds of them now in my place. They aren't mosquitos but something I haven't seen before. There are no open windows in my place. I'm not sure where they are coming from. I have potted plants in the house as well. Has anyone else had these in there place? Any idea how to get rid of them?:confused2:


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Not witnessed these Wardy, thank goodness. Try some Pif Paf spray initially and see what happens or I have been told there's a powder product you can buy. You could try sprinkling this around the offended areas and monitor whether it's alleviated the little critters.

Good luck


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Try to find the source. 

Maybe some stale food or dead mice lying around


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I had these in my apartment. It was my nasty neighbors. Nothing I would do, would get rid of them. I literally had bug/ant stuff everywhere, in attempt to keep them back. It would semi work as a bandage for the real issue. 

The only thing that worked.... is they moved. Nearly two years of hell from those nasty people.


----------



## wardyboy (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Jynxgirl.



Jynxgirl said:


> I had these in my apartment. It was my nasty neighbors. Nothing I would do, would get rid of them. I literally had bug/ant stuff everywhere, in attempt to keep them back. It would semi work as a bandage for the real issue.
> 
> The only thing that worked.... is they moved. Nearly two years of hell from those nasty people.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Could be fruit fly - if there is any fruit veg out they like those!


----------

